# Will Smith: 'Hitler was a good person'



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

> Will Smith has stunned the world by declaring that even Nazi dictator Adolf Hitler was essentially a "good" person.
> 
> Nazi dictator Adolf Hitler was essentially a "good" perso
> The Men In Black star, 39, is determined to see the best in people, and is convinced the former German leader did not fully understand the extent of the pain and suffering his actions would cause during his time in power in the 1930s and '40s.
> ...





Get what he's trying to say but he must realise how much hurt this could cause.

[EDIT] 


> Here's the new hard-and-fast rule for beloved superstars with the No. 2 movie in the nation: Just don't say anything about Adolf Hitler. The Jewish Defense League pounced on Will Smith on Monday after he was quoted in the Scottish newspaper the Daily Record as opining that the Nazi dictator wasn't all bad. "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today,' " Mr. Smith said. "I think he woke up in the morning and using a twisted, backwards logic, he set out to do what he thought was 'good.' " The JDL condemned the remarks as "ignorant, detestable and offensive" and urged theaters to pull Mr. Smith's new movie, I Am Legend.



Well the idiots came out in their droves and without reading the article began to spit out stupidity. Tho the Jewish defence league has since retracted their statement and apologized to Will Smith.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 23, 2007)

,


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2007)

*smacks self across face*

He did NOT say that

He did NOT say that

He did NOT say that

He did NOT say that

He did NOT say that


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 23, 2007)

The article title is very misleading.

 "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'."

I'm going to have to agree.


----------



## Goom (Dec 23, 2007)

fuxing media messing with peoples words.  I

 like will smiths stance on people, sane people will usually think the thing they are doing is right and other people are wrong.  Same is with hitler.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2007)

The thread title is very misleading OP, Will Smith said that Hitler thought that he was doing the right thing not that Hitler was a good person. I agree with that statement, a lot of people who have been responsible for desolation have the idea that what they were doing is right.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 23, 2007)

> "I think he woke up in the morning and using a twisted, backwards logic, he set out to do what he thought was 'good'. Stuff like that just needs reprogramming."



I actually agree


----------



## Goom (Dec 23, 2007)

Lol Will>media.  

Dont fuck with the prince.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2007)

What will said was actually quite true, with hitler, he was insane, insane people don't really essentially know that what they're doing is wrong, or even think that they're doing anything bad because they think its the way the world wants it. 

Media messing up the king of movies words ftl


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 23, 2007)

jesus will :\  he could have left the good person thing out . oh well , will is still awesome


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2007)

_Will, why you do dat? I just saw I am Legend and had a man crush on you and now you go and do this?_


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 23, 2007)

Damn, that's not good.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 23, 2007)

> He says, "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'.
> 
> "I think he woke up in the morning and using a twisted, backwards logic, he set out to do what he thought was 'good'. Stuff like that just needs reprogramming.



It's actually quite true.He may have made some questionable and evil decisions,but that doesnt make him evil.
Still,Will Smith,WTF?


----------



## scerpers (Dec 23, 2007)

> "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'."



this is sig worthy


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 23, 2007)

Wait, are people actually buying this title?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 23, 2007)

*Misleading title. Will is right, it's not like Hitler's goal in life was to make everyone else's life miserable. He actually believed what he said about Aryans being superior and all that. That's not to say he wasn't a bad person, but it's not like he was 110% evil either. *


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 23, 2007)

Title is lies. CrimemasterGogo is a Nazi.


----------



## Greed990 (Dec 23, 2007)

you know what i always say

different strokes for different blokes

....

.....

........


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 23, 2007)

Will Smith for prez!


----------



## Xion (Dec 23, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> The article title is very misleading.
> 
> "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'."
> 
> I'm going to have to agree.



Wow...I am going to agree with you.

As much as I might think Will Smith is a sellout and an attention whore (almost as much as Jerry Seinfeld), all he did was say something that is probably very true and yet because he didn't go "HITLER = EVIL " people are criticizing him for it.

Way to blow shit out of proportion.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

Look I did extensive research in my final year of school in to the Holocaust so I guess im a little angry that Will Smith said this, but I just posted the title of the article, wasn't trying to mislead. 

But Hitler was evil, he decided that people with disabilities were a burden and should be gassed, he decided Jews, gypsies, homosexuals and yes even black people weren't humans. He even dug huge holes and shot dead families upon families in to these and created mass graves, not to mention the brainwashing that took place in Nazi Germany. 

Hitler and his followers should take the responsibilty for what they did and noone should say that Hitler wasn't evil, even the man I hold some respect for Will Smith.


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 23, 2007)

*facepalm*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2007)

How is will smith a sellout? He's an actor, a musician, he's from freakin freshprince wtf?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

> Title is lies. CrimemasterGogo is a Nazi.



I tried to get in but got told I was too brown


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 23, 2007)

What a shameless title. The person who made that should be fired and blacklisted from making titles for anything. Smith spoke coherently & logically OK as far as I can tell; but I guess logic is worthless to these people if you're not mindlessly flinging shit on Hitler and Nazis with every word.

Edit:



			
				CrimemasterGogo said:
			
		

> Hitler and his followers should take the responsibilty for what they did and noone should say that Hitler wasn't evil, even the man I hold some respect for Will Smith.



I think it's obvious that Smith was not saying Hitler did not do evil actions. However, unless you'd like to peremptorily prove that 'evil' is absolute you have to accept that different people may attach different definitions to the word 'evil'. Smith is saying his philosophy which is that no-one is literally 'evil' since everyone thinks they are doing good; therefore those generally perceived as evil (even the most evil such as Hitler) did what they thought was good according to a 'twisted logic'. I'm not saying I agree with him, but he can think whatever he wants to think.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 23, 2007)

Read the whole article people, not just the title 

No where does Will Smith say "Hitler was a good person", he says Hitler did not think he was an evil person, as by his logic he was doing things that were good. And in saying this, Will Smith is correct.

So before everyone goes bashing him, read the whole thing, please.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 23, 2007)

The title is misleading as other people said he is right.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

Media tend to go for sensationalism over actual fact, blame the presses.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 23, 2007)

*No one is pure evil. No one. *


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 23, 2007)

haha, lol. will smith is a nazi


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 23, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Media tend to go for sensationalism over actual fact, blame the presses.



You're just as much to blame for posting a quote in the title of this thread that was nowhere in the article, and was never said by Will Smith.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 23, 2007)

Lol, context.

What the fuck is that!?


----------



## /root (Dec 23, 2007)

Who needs context when you have sensationalist reporting!

CrimemasterGogo gunning for a job at The Sun.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

2Shea said:


> You're just as much to blame for posting a quote in the title of this thread that was nowhere in the article, and was never said by Will Smith.



I posted it exactly as I saw it, it was a copy and paste job, don't hate the playa, hate the game


----------



## Suzume (Dec 23, 2007)

Like people are saying, what Will is saying isn't actually wrong, but the media is still going to blow this out of proportion.  Celebrities should just avoid the topic of Hitler....or maybe talking at all...


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 23, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I posted it exactly as I saw it, it was a copy and paste job, don't hate the playa, hate the game



Lmao oh yes of course 

But really though, this is portraying what he said in a completely wrong manor. Yes of course it will get more attention, and goes to prove that a lot of people don't read the whole story, but that doesn't make it right lol.

Everyone who actually reads knows the truth, but it's still indeed a misleading title.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Dec 23, 2007)

ITT people don't read the actual fucking article. >_>


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm inclined to agree with what he said, even though the media is taking it out of context. 





Suzumebachi said:


> Wait, are people actually buying this title?


 You say that like people actually read the articles.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 23, 2007)

fresh prince of berlin


----------



## Sakura (Dec 23, 2007)

He started off with saying something smart, then it gradually became something stupid.


----------



## Random Nobody (Dec 23, 2007)

Gotta love misleading titles.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 23, 2007)

:/

guys need to stop watching movies. I don't know if there ever was someone who was just evil, who knew everything he did was wrong and loved to do it anyway, like those lovely evil villians twirling their mustaches and tying women to railroad tracks. He thought everything he said was correct, and that he was being a good person by eradicating these people. Will smith didn't say he was right, he said he was "good", or in this context, that Hitler believed he was being good.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

My main concern was that the Neo-Nazis will have a field day with this rather than what Will Smith meant. I know what he meant but Im afraid that they'll twist it and use it to their own advantage


----------



## E (Dec 23, 2007)

smith said what he felt, and the media fucked him over 

 for both of them regardless


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 23, 2007)

The thread title is very misleading. Will Smith said that Hitler believed he was doing good things, but the fact that he was not, is why he needs reprogramming (as he was a bad person). I agree with the general point that Will made and this is another example of the media misconstruing celebrities words to generate controversy and commit deformation of character in the process.


----------



## iDrum (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you media for yet again taking things out of context and misinterpreting what a decent person said.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 23, 2007)

gg     career


----------



## Dre (Dec 23, 2007)

*Will smith droppin knowledge. *


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 23, 2007)

lol OoC titles


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Get what he's trying to say but he must realise how much hurt this could cause.


lol, what else, leprechauns and unicorns are real? The Knicks are good? I got a gf?

Oh my.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 23, 2007)

....(sighs) I absolutely abhor Hitler....but Will Smith is cool too. Oh well his opinion....


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 23, 2007)

> ....(sighs) I absolutely abhor Hitler....but Will Smith is cool too. Oh well his opinion....



No, it's not his opinion. Read the article.


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 23, 2007)

This just goes to show that people don't read anymore.

Nice attempt by the media (and the thread starter) to destroy the man's image tho.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 23, 2007)

> Nice attempt by the media (and the thread starter) to destroy the man's image tho.





> but I just posted the title of the article, wasn't trying to mislead.



I'm completely and utterly not confused.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 23, 2007)

Will Smith = Can't Be Hated.


----------



## ♥Akako♥ (Dec 23, 2007)

Damn Media screwing up peoples words.


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 23, 2007)

Aldrick said:


> I'm completely and utterly not confused.



Why did you quote me exactly?

And I must have missed the threadstarters comments since I didn't wanna read the last 3 pages.  But my point stands that the media is gonna try and run with this.


----------



## buff cat (Dec 23, 2007)

Now that I think about it, he's right.


----------



## Snow (Dec 23, 2007)

This is so not a big deal, though I'm sure the media will turn it in to one.

Seeing intelligent remarks like this paraphrased and miscued and repeated on CNN for 2 weeks is honestly what's wrong with television, newspapers, and radio today.

Just watch...this is going to be the next "Mel Gibson hates Jews...!", when it's actually totally the opposite.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Dec 23, 2007)

Title is misleading. He said a very different thing, he simply said Hitler had the wrong beliefs, and that he acted on them, thinking he was doing good.


----------



## Sky (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree what people say here...


----------



## Denji (Dec 24, 2007)

Misleading title FTL


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Dec 24, 2007)

did he acctually say that or is a rumor?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 24, 2007)

OMG, Will Smith is an antisemit.  I like him more now, for teasing fucktards around the world. Maybe as a private person Hitler was a good fella. He didn't approve of his policy. You can close this thread.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 24, 2007)

He was a good person. To understand it more, go check out the book, "Rise and Fall of Adolf Hitler"


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 24, 2007)

_I can't hate Will Smith ever .... and i fully agree with what he's trying to say ... even though Hitler is a sick and horrible bastard _


----------



## Notorious (Dec 24, 2007)

Will Smith is Legend. 

And that title is very suspect...considering what will said was right. Hitler was homotional over Jews making 100x as much as him with his shitty art skills.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 24, 2007)

The media even trying to get Will Smith these days, who do they think they are? Will Smith...not Will Smith.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 24, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Look I did extensive research in my final year of school in to the Holocaust so I guess im a little angry that Will Smith said this, but I just posted the title of the article, wasn't trying to mislead.
> 
> But Hitler was evil, he decided that people with disabilities were a burden and should be gassed, he decided Jews, gypsies, homosexuals and yes even black people weren't humans. He even dug huge holes and shot dead families upon families in to these and created mass graves, not to mention the brainwashing that took place in Nazi Germany.
> 
> Hitler and his followers should take the responsibilty for what they did and noone should say that Hitler wasn't evil, even the man I hold some respect for Will Smith.



saying he was evil is still your opinion. Hitler didn't kill people he saw unfit simply for no reason. he did it because he BELIEVED it was the right thing to do. To be Evil for example, is to shoot someone in the head with a Desert Eagle and laugh about it simply because you enjoy killing people and you KNOW what you are doing is wrong.

Hitler didn't see what he was doing as wrong, he saw it as bettering his nation Germany and making it have a better future. so in a sense all his actions were technically not evil because they weren't done with him knowing it was wrong, he did it because he believe it was right.


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 24, 2007)

Hitler for president 08


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd have to agree with him though, I do believe humans are essentially good and that he didn't wake up say lets do the most evil thing in the world. The titles should be changed to something less shocking.


----------



## -Kakashi-Sempai- (Dec 24, 2007)

the way i see it is that if he hadnt been insane and tried to kill all the jews and hadnt gone against russia, he darn well could have conquired the world


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Dec 24, 2007)

hahaaha oh woow


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 24, 2007)

> did he acctually say that or is a rumor?



How about you read the goddamn article?


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 24, 2007)

The title is very misleading, plus you can never hate Will Smith. . . Will Smith is Legend.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 24, 2007)

> Hitler was a good person



Thats a quote to remember


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 24, 2007)

Well well, looks like he used a controversial method in an argument, but still i do think he was evil he bombed his own parilement house and blamed someone else for it (sound familair ? )


----------



## impersonal (Dec 24, 2007)

Funny, I remember using the exact same example to convey the same point. And I remember being treated the same... Luckily (?) I'm not a movie star, so I didn't get my words twisted and broadcasted on an international scale.



> saying he was evil is still your opinion. Hitler didn't kill people he saw unfit simply for no reason. he did it because he BELIEVED it was the right thing to do. To be Evil for example, is to shoot someone in the head with a Desert Eagle and laugh about it simply because you enjoy killing people and you KNOW what you are doing is wrong.


Obviously, many people understand that what they do is bad _according to others' standards_, but that doesn't mean they acknowledge these standards. That guy with the Desert Eagle surely believes that it's okay to shoot people in the head and laugh about it; and he surely believes that those who think it's a bad thing are just sissies.
Hitler will try to argue and show that what he does is right (because Hitler needs followers to fulfill his "dreams" which sound like nightmares to everyone else); so it's easy to see that Hitler thought he was doing what's right. The guy with the Desert Eagle, on the contrary, is not going to write a book about shooting people for fun; he doesn't want to be the next victim of a "shooting for fun" session.

PS:_ I am legend_ was a terrible movie. The book was tore to pieces and put together again along with parts of the bible, like a frankestein monster. Here's how:
*Spoiler*: __ 



In the book, the hero ends up as the new Dracula (the last normal man is now the only abnormal one, the _monster_). In the movie, he ends up as the new Jesus Christ (he is slaughtered by a bunch of idiots he tried to save, and he manages to pass on a bit of blood which countains the hope of mankind). How much more can you twist a story! 
And the title "I am legend" doesn't make much sense anymore in the movie.


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Dec 24, 2007)

but then- uhhmmmm....   i cant even think of a good excuse to defend will smith


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 24, 2007)

Bless Will Smith if he views everyone like that.


----------



## Soulja_Shikamaru (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmph I actually agree with Will.


----------



## Goom (Dec 24, 2007)

ulquihime_baby said:


> but then- uhhmmmm....   i cant even think of a good excuse to defend will smith



wow.... did you even read the article.  There is no need to defend him because he didnt say anything racist.



yo once this blows over I think people are going to like will smith more for having open minded views like this.  He's already a likable, and very famous person.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 24, 2007)

They were taking what he said out of context. Plain and simple. Interesting read though.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 24, 2007)

The media goes for shock way to much nowadays.  What Will said is right.  In peoples mind theyy always believe what they are doing is right.

Man I had the exact same thing said to me by one of my Jewish friends a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## colours (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh brother


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2007)

Misleading title is misleading.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 24, 2007)

Uh, what a shitty title.


----------



## Lenalee (Dec 24, 2007)

He has a point. People do what they think is good, even when they don't realize it's not.


----------



## Snowblind (Dec 24, 2007)

Considering how 100% fucked up the average American News media is today.....

Anyone got proof that Will Smith 'actually' said that statement, verbatim?


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Dec 24, 2007)

Mass media


----------



## Simulacrum (Dec 24, 2007)

What a lot of people don't realize is that Hitler was a drug addict. Ever wonder why he seemed so enthused during his rally speeches? Now you know. 

Sure, at the beginning he was just another politician, but when he became an addict he started working under the premise that "the ends justify the means", and the end that he wanted to reach was to make Germany (which was then in a deep depression) the dominant power in the world. He started by killing his political rivals until he was emperor-equivalent of Germany because everyone was too afraid to question him, blamed all of Germany's problems on all Jews because key figures who caused the downfall of Germany in WW1 were Jewish, conquered neighboring countries under the excuse that their population was partly German so they were essentially German property, and secretly built up the German military well beyond the limits set by international treaties after Germany's loss in the first Great War with the intention of instigating a second Great War for the purpose of global domination, not to mention the hidden death camps. You couldn't create a more cartoonishly evil villain unless you gave him super powers. 

But did Hitler himself believe himself to be evil? No, of course not. Nobody does. That does not qualify them as "essentially good", though :\


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm sick of the media...

 I swear, I rarely read or even glance at junk magazines, but I peeked at the cover of Cosmo today and it said "DIRTY SEXY SEX!"

 Then some shitty tabloid a few rows down said "BRITNEY'S KIDS _TESTED FOR AIDS!_"

 And I shook my head and sighed, because even though I know and you guys know how stupid this sensationalistic headline shit is, it sells...


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 24, 2007)

Simulacrum said:


> What a lot of people don't realize is that Hitler was a drug addict. Ever wonder why he seemed so enthused during his rally speeches? Now you know.
> \



Eeeeeeeh !!?? I didn't know that !! Guess I learned something new.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 24, 2007)

lol, will smith, hes so hot and understanding
i luv him


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with his logic.  No one wakes up wanting to do something that they themselves view as wrong.  They may understand that others view it as wrong, but they themselves do not.


----------



## Bresakar (Dec 24, 2007)

Well what do you want to hear from W.Smith? he said he always tries to see the good in a person. And it's not like hitler was born a demon.
Hitler wasn't essentially the devil though W. Smith saying, he was a good person is way off the hook.
He was a twisted crazy bastard who killed over 6 million jews and caused the death of other 45 million people to die in the world war he started.

However, it's a real phenomenon about all those nazis. The high nazi elite was extraordinary intelligent and had gone through an extreme religious/ethical education though they killed millions. Most of the murderer came home to their family thinking "i did something really good, today".
I think the nazi ideology shows how strong ideologies influence our lives


----------



## Even (Dec 24, 2007)

Media messing with people's words 
I actually agree with Will Smith...


----------



## Kanae (Dec 24, 2007)

I somewhat agree with his logic as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2007)

Media SUCKS WILL SMITH IS LEGEND!


----------



## Xion (Dec 24, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> My main concern was that the Neo-Nazis will have a field day with this rather than what Will Smith meant. I know what he meant but Im afraid that they'll twist it and use it to their own advantage



Neo-Nazis using a black person's words to spread a message?

I don't think so.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Dec 24, 2007)

He did get rid of a lot of unemploymency.. ^^


----------



## spaZ (Dec 24, 2007)

Meh its his opinion who really cares what  a "star" thinks lol.


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 24, 2007)

...

there is somthing wrong with this story...


----------



## impersonal (Dec 24, 2007)

Simulacrum said:


> What a lot of people don't realize is that Hitler was a drug addict. Ever wonder why he seemed so enthused during his rally speeches? Now you know.
> 
> Sure, at the beginning he was just another politician, but when he became an addict he started working under the premise that "the ends justify the means", and the end that he wanted to reach was to make Germany (which was then in a deep depression) the dominant power in the world. He started by killing his political rivals until he was emperor-equivalent of Germany because everyone was too afraid to question him, blamed all of Germany's problems on all Jews because key figures who caused the downfall of Germany in WW1 were Jewish, conquered neighboring countries under the excuse that their population was partly German so they were essentially German property, and secretly built up the German military well beyond the limits set by international treaties after Germany's loss in the first Great War with the intention of instigating a second Great War for the purpose of global domination, not to mention the hidden death camps. You couldn't create a more cartoonishly evil villain unless you gave him super powers.
> 
> But did Hitler himself believe himself to be evil? No, of course not. Nobody does. That does not qualify them as "essentially good", though :\



Allow me to put this into question. There's some people pretending that Hitler used metamphetamine for medical purposes from 1942 onwards (ie, well after he took power and started the genocide) but it sounds like a web buzz more than a verified historical information.

According to wikipedia, "the evidence is sparse".

According to me, this is just a "drugs are bad, hitler is bad, hitler did drugs" reasoning.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 24, 2007)

lol @ shock value


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2007)

I see some people didn't read the frickin article..


----------



## Toby (Dec 24, 2007)

What is good is that Will Smith actually now looks like he is going to become my favourite American movie-star of all times, knocking Matt Damon dead off. He saw something which is obvious about people, which merely opposes a faith, and people think he saw Hitler as a good person?

The power of fail which this is raised to astounds me. It is also a misquote, for which Will Smith will take the animals to court for, or at least make them apologise for. This is the anti-intellectual misinforming wave of nonsense on which many tabloids surf, and it is scaring people like myself who know that Hitler's actions do not define his personality. They define his political and historical character, but that doesn't make him originally sinful or delightfully evil and malicious. 

Yeah, I bet Tito chose to be a dictator because he wanted to. Just like Musharraf thought he'd have a laugh when he wouldn't give up his uniform even for testing democracy in Pakistan.

Has intention no say in historical debates any more?


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 24, 2007)

You gotta be fuckin kidding me.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 24, 2007)

When celebrities talk about anything other than their movies they can be quite entertaining 

Psst Will, don?t listen to your agent more often k ;p


----------



## Thanos (Dec 24, 2007)

I love how some people didn't even read the article. Misleading thread title for the lose. If anyone read the article, and still think that Will Smith said "Hitler was a good person", then I suggest they take some reading comprehension classes.


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, just reading the title, I suspected someone was putting words in his mouth. I get what he's trying to say, still I think I might have a more accurate portrayal of what Hitler woke up thinking. He was obsessed, and as he gained power, his obsession gained power as, to his mind, it became closer to reality.

He is a frightening reminder of two things. One is that many people will just go along with someone who shouts loud enough, and repeats himself enough times. The other is what happens when a truly sick and demented individual is running the show.

I admire Smith's principles, but I reach my limit looking people's good points _long_ before I get to that point.


----------



## Red (Dec 24, 2007)

How does I take something out of context?


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 24, 2007)

Taken out of context or no, now people are not allowed to say what they think because that may hurt someone? GTFO! Guess what morons, by critizing Will you are standing in one line with Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini, Pol Pot, Allende etc. They also prefered other to not to talk and think on their own.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 24, 2007)

Making a decieving title is something I love to do for news I post, spikes up the interest of users.


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 24, 2007)

Interesting philosophy. More interesting twist of words from the media.

Fuck you media.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2007)

I love big Willy!


----------



## Simulacrum (Dec 24, 2007)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Allow me to put this into question. There's some people pretending that Hitler used metamphetamine for medical purposes from 1942 onwards (ie, well after he took power and started the genocide) but it sounds like a web buzz more than a verified historical information.
> 
> According to wikipedia, "the evidence is sparse".
> 
> According to me, this is just a "drugs are bad, hitler is bad, hitler did drugs" reasoning.


 The evidence is lacking because Hitler's psychiatric records were confiscated by the Gestapo in 1933, although there is evidence that he received psychiatric treatment in the form of hypnosis in 1918 at a military hospital. 

However, there are other records from one of Hitler's personal physicians, Morell (years of service to Hitler; 1936-1945), stating that Hitler was prescribed injections of eukodal and pervitin, although I cannot find exactly when these treatments began. 

I can only assume the year 1942 is assumed to be the beginning of Hitler's drug habit because that's when the Final Solution was enacted (although the first death camp opened in 1941, and there were mobile gassing vans before that, and before that there were death squads following behind the Nazi troops). I wont bother trying to mark when Hitler began his drug usage, but it seems silly to me to disregard the idea for the lack of concrete evidence. The absence of evidence isn't the evidence of absence, especially when so much evidence is known to have been destroyed. =\


----------



## Proxy (Dec 24, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Get what he's trying to say but he must realise how much hurt this could cause.



Likewise. He just needs to pick and choose his words more carefully.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Dec 24, 2007)

Title of thread is so misleading


----------



## p33man (Dec 24, 2007)

He's actually right, on some levels. On psychological terms, a person is not NECESSARILY born bad or good, because so much has to do with how your raised. 
But killing millions of human beings downright shows that he has already lost his conscience long ago (if he ever had any). But he did what HE believed was right, and that was preserving his right. Of course, his twisted ideal involved killing innocent people....so thats wrong. If this sounds like I'm supporting totalitarian ruling and racism......then you're misreading this also....imao....because I would feel tremendously offended if that was the case, seeing as I am a minority myself.

On another note, good to see a prominent black figure sympathizing with the most infamous, racist/mass-murderer/evil dictator in history


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 24, 2007)

I love how the title completely takes his comment out of context.


----------



## id_1948 (Dec 24, 2007)

I can see his point... at the same time I can see the controversy in what he said
For example... using his argument... osama bin laden is not a bad person... same goes for the september 11 hijackers... the general who gave the order to drop the nuclear bomb on japan... etc etc etc

I appreciate what he is trying to say... but at the same time its really flawed...and just because a good looking popular actor said this doesnt make it right

I wonder what would the reaction be if ahmadidijan (pres of Iran) said the above sentence in an interview


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 24, 2007)

id_1948 said:


> I can see his point... at the same time I can see the controversy in what he said
> For example... using his argument... osama bin laden is not a bad person... same goes for the september 11 hijackers... the general who gave the order to drop the nuclear bomb on japan... etc etc etc
> 
> I appreciate what he is trying to say... but at the same time its really flawed...and just because a good looking popular actor said this doesnt make it right
> ...


KILL THE NAZI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fai (Dec 24, 2007)

That is not what he fucking said. 
And I agree with him, tbh.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 24, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Get what he's trying to say but he must realise how much hurt this could cause.



He does serve an interesting point though...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 24, 2007)

Title is very misleading, although I agree with what the Prince said


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes the title was misleading so can we say something else? I just feel celebritites shouldn't say anything about world affairs.

If tommorow Tom Cruise claimed that Osama Bin Laden thought what he was doing, when 9/11 happened, was right what would you say? Yes he'd be correct but it would still be a slap in the face for those who suffered through the incident.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 24, 2007)

I disagree with will on hilter being a good person, but i can see where he is going.


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh wow. I made that argument in a class once and almost got crucified. Oh dear Will Smith; I agree with his stance though.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Dec 24, 2007)

Someone didn't pass Journalism 101


----------



## fireofthewill (Dec 24, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Yes the title was misleading so can we say something else? *I just feel celebritites shouldn't say anything about world affairs.*
> 
> If tommorow Tom Cruise claimed that Osama Bin Laden thought what he was doing, when 9/11 happened, was right what would you say? Yes he'd be correct but it would still be a slap in the face for those who suffered through the incident.



Why is that? Celebrities are entitled to their opinions as much as anybody else. We just tend to  so much when they speak because so many of them are idiotic jackasses (or, we just hear the idiotic jackasses because the media either gives them all the attention, or distorts their words, like this instance). If an intelligent actor/actress wants to expand his/her image beyond just an actor/actress, then he/she should have every right to do so, just like Will Smith is doing, and we should be smart enough to realize that they are citizens who are entitled to their opinions, and if we don't agree, we should also realize that they're people too and not divine beings who's every action should be analyzed and criticized. 

Anyways, this was probably written by a desperate writer trying to find sensationalizing news to help his career, and when that failed, he just twisted Will's words. Btw, I'm curious what they were talking about in this interview.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Dec 24, 2007)

I so love what people will do to get attention I'm blaming the writer not Will Smith, Will Smith is made of win (gasp, someone who DIDNT comment on the title :amazed)


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 24, 2007)

*I'm pretty sure  Will Smith knew people were gonna blow this out of proportion. It's better to say what you truly feel than hide it just to please others.  *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2007)

I doubt will himself knew, i mean what he basiclly said wasnt anything to get upset about in the first place, it was the headline that probably cause the most outrage


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 25, 2007)

the title is disturbingly miss-leading. I agree with will but the media will do anything to get noticed.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 25, 2007)

[illiterate bitch]lol, will smith is a stuopic bitach. i cant belleve he said dat shit[/illiterate bitch]


----------



## Kira (Dec 25, 2007)

The title is not representative of what Will Smith said. While I partly agree with what he says and admire his perspective, I can't help but believe that he shouldn't have said that. The Jews are going to after him now.


----------



## FrostXian (Dec 25, 2007)

Holy shit. I didn't know Will was so aware.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 25, 2007)

> I appreciate what he is trying to say... but at the same time its really flawed...



No it's not.



> I disagree with will on hilter being a good person, but i can see where he is going.



Will Smith said that Hitler, using a crazy backwards logic, assumed Nazism was the best for Germany and had Germany's interests in mind.


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 25, 2007)

C'mon, Hitler knew exactly what he was doing and did it with a passion.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh, Willy, Willy, You're so weird!

Anyways, I guess I can see where he's coming from, but....still. You know how angry a lot of people will be?


----------



## impersonal (Dec 25, 2007)

Kanae-chan said:


> Oh, Willy, Willy, You're so weird!
> 
> Anyways, I guess I can see where he's coming from, but....still. You know how angry a lot of people will be?



Those who want to be offended always find a way to be offended. Who cares? Let the idiots be angry.


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 25, 2007)

Kanae-chan said:


> Oh, Willy, Willy, You're so weird!
> 
> Anyways, I guess I can see where he's coming from, but....still. You know how angry a lot of people will be?



In a rather strange way, I think that jews will be the ones to feel the LEAST offended. They know how to listen carefully to anything said concerning matters close to them, and given the things WS really said, I think they'll be wise enough to see no reason to be offended.


----------



## Simulacrum (Dec 25, 2007)

People who don't think that they're evil =/= "essentially good"


----------



## fxu (Dec 25, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Fojos (Dec 25, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> _Will, why you do dat? I just saw I am Legend and had a man crush on you and now you go and do this?_



Learn to read the whole post and not just the title.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't care what Will Smith is saying.


----------



## Spiral (Dec 26, 2007)

i get what he (Smith) is saying. it can easily offend people, but he's right.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 26, 2007)

Hitler actually did nothing. The Nazis did it. Yes it was over his power but he himself layed a finger on not one man nor women. Hitler was gonna be an artist when he was little, thus failing an art exam and what was going on with him and his father, as seeing his father hated the fact he wanted to be an artist. Then he made the desision to go into war in 1920 and then straight into politics.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 26, 2007)

Actors are really great at reading off scripts.  But apparently not coming up with their own words. No, I think what he was trying to say wasn't completely wrong, but how he said it was

Wait, why was Will Smith Talking about Hitler?!!!?!!?

How did that come up?  Will, we really liked your performance in Men In Black, you were hilarious in Fresh Prince of Bel Air, what do you think about the Nazis?

Seriously, how did this come up?


----------



## Auron (Dec 26, 2007)

^ Thats what I want to know...anyway on cnn it says he was misinterpreted.  Media ALWAYS takes quotes out of context so its not exactly surprising...unless u actually think Will Smith is a neo-nazi.


----------



## Moses (Dec 26, 2007)

I never see evil in anyone. I believe that everyone's a good person, and when they do bad things, they either don't know what they're doing (don't know right from wrong, drunk, et cetera) or they think they're doing what's right.

I think a little bit of both falls into what many people see as evil people such as Hitler and Osama bin Laden


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2007)

Will Smith was simply misquoted and said nothing that should be taken in a negative way.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 26, 2007)

Takota said:


> I never see evil in anyone. I believe that everyone's a good person, *and when they do bad things, they either don't know what they're doing (don't know right from wrong, drunk, et cetera) or they think they're doing what's right.*
> 
> I think a little bit of both falls into what many people see as evil people such as Hitler and Osama bin Laden



I wouldn't quite go so far, I think that there are lots of times when people have evil intent behind their actions, but I agree that there aren't truly "evil people."

Hitler, Stalin, and the like generally have very twisted logic, generally a result of circumstance or, in Stalin's case, mental illness, and do think what they're doing is right. That doesn't make them right, but the intention to do evil isn't there.

But I do believe there are people out there who do kill and steal for malicious and evil intent, yes.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 26, 2007)

So I actually went to read the article here: Darbus
(It's towards the bottom)

And wow.  Not even close.

He said everyone is inherently good (a positive outlook on life, can't criticized him here.)  Then he used Hitler as an example/counter example, basically saying even with all the things he did, he still views people as good.

In rhetoric terms, he used Hitler to apply an extreme counter example of a "good person" to justify the generalization that people are good.

I'm not usually one to jump at attacking big media, but the way this was reported is fail.  (And to be honest the media is starting to side with Will Smith, after exploiting the sensationalism of course.)


----------



## Devilguy (Dec 26, 2007)

It looks to me like Will Smith was in a "flower power" phase and should simply shut his mouth regarding politics, philosophy or other serious business, just like every actor.
Now his words are going to be put out of context and his reputation tainted. Bad move...


----------



## Twirl (Dec 26, 2007)

lol

That is a good example of racism... he can say this because he is black, if he was white and said that, most people would call him a nazi


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh yeah Will Smith is a neo nazi and hates jews the media seriously take people for idiots.


----------



## Morati (Dec 26, 2007)

It's not that men are fundamentally evil or good in my view. We all make choices and act towards them. It isn't the actions that are good or evil, but the intention with which their done. Everyone starts out with a clean slate. You can either be a positivist and say we're essentially all good, or be a realist and say our intentions is what determines whether we act good or evil.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 26, 2007)

He's goal and motives was essentially to make Germany great again and rectify the wrongings in the aftermath of WW1. 

Unlike Mussolini, Stalin, Mao or Pol Pot, Hitler actually won a democratic election. 

Hitler was an asshole to anyone who didnt fit his Aryan, Germanic ideals, but to the people who did, life was pretty decent back then. People had jobs after a long period of economic crisis and unemployment, and a new sense of national pride after the crushing humiliation at Versailles.


----------



## Twirl (Dec 26, 2007)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Oh yeah Will Smith is a neo nazi and hates jews the media seriously take people for idiots.




That would be ironic: Will Smith a neo-nazi


----------



## ryuukari (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I agree with him on Hitler believing he was doing good.  But the title is misleading. =/


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 26, 2007)

this title asks for a Modfuck 
and i agree what as been said before, will is right... Crazy people do what they believe it's right... good and evil is subjective to each person...


----------



## Quantum (Dec 26, 2007)

Will ftw


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 26, 2007)

screw hitler


----------



## Mike Hunt (Dec 26, 2007)

I still love you willy


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2007)

man how fooled was i by the title


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2007)

People who didn't read the article and reacted:



> Here's the new hard-and-fast rule for beloved superstars with the No. 2 movie in the nation: Just don't say anything about Adolf Hitler. The Jewish Defense League pounced on Will Smith on Monday after he was quoted in the Scottish newspaper the Daily Record as opining that the Nazi dictator wasn't all bad. "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today,' " Mr. Smith said. "I think he woke up in the morning and using a twisted, backwards logic, he set out to do what he thought was 'good.' " The JDL condemned the remarks as "ignorant, detestable and offensive" and urged theaters to pull Mr. Smith's new movie, I Am Legend.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 26, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> The thread title is very misleading OP, Will Smith said that Hitler thought that he was doing the right thing not that Hitler was a good person. I agree with that statement, a lot of people who have been responsible for desolation have the idea that what they were doing is right.



Yeah.  Seems to be one lesson we never learn.  All depends on the individual's POV and, in the meantime, others suffer.

Although I can somewhat sympathize with the JDL, they need to start reading and thinking before making such ridiculous statements that they later have to retract.  It just makes them look bad when there is a knee-jerk reaction instead of thoughtful consideration before speaking - or staying silent (which is always an option).


----------



## Silver Reflection (Dec 26, 2007)

An unfortunate and misleading title but I agree.Hitler was only doing what he thought to be right.


----------



## Aerik (Dec 26, 2007)

Hitler wasn't a demon, no, if that is what you mean by pure evil.

The man clearly had the power to force his thought upon the public. I do think he did what in HIS MIND was the best for his country/people.

oh and btw, this is not a post to justify hitlers acts, just to show how I think about it and that will smith has a point but that it's stretched out of context.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2007)

I can see the Jew Defense League jumping on Will Smith. Once again the media did their job right in miss leading the readers with their title.

Upon closer inspection Will Smith's statement was correct. Hitler's intend was good, but his method are more than beyond insane.

The Jews should sue the newspaper for misleading information not jumping the gun on Will Smith


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 26, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> People who didn't read the article and reacted:




lmao, silly jews.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 26, 2007)

Let me know if this link works...


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 26, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> Let me know if this link works...



the link works, thank you.


so uh yeah, the freash prince>>>media once again


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 26, 2007)

lol jews own the media


----------



## Immortal Flame (Dec 26, 2007)

I understand Will's opinion. It's just sad to see though that a lot of people jumped into the wrong conclusion about his opinion of Hitler.


----------



## Kyosythe (Dec 26, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> The article title is very misleading.
> 
> "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'."
> 
> I'm going to have to agree.



Agree.

999 people of 1000, who we consider 'bad' by society's standards, do not consider themselves as such, I would think.

Most people find justification, in their own minds, and turn things around to consider themselves the good person. I understand what he was saying.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> The article title is very misleading.
> 
> "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'."
> 
> I'm going to have to agree.





The thread title made it seem like there was something different going on here. I mean he's basically restating what Anne Frank said in her book "I still believe people are generally good." No one had a problem with it then.

The thing is that people in the media put a spin on things, they take something that would have been overlooked and spin it so that all you can see is this thing and it looks so bad. They throw these assumptions out or make something innocent seem blatantly one sided.


----------



## Jonas (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree with Will Smith.

And what's up with the Jews getting mad at something that's written out of context?
Cant they read it and think?


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

Any minority defense group in the world will pounce like vultures on a rotting corpse the second they can misconstrue anything a famous person says. From the Jewish League to the NAACP, they are all cut from the same Ambulance-chasing cloth.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 27, 2007)

Does the Jewish league accept non-Jews as members?


----------



## fabio (Dec 27, 2007)

i didn't know the fresh prince was so deep. i guess this is the end of being a carlton fan for so long. 

i agree with the "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'."


----------



## Kieuseru (Dec 27, 2007)

People are idiots.  They read one thing and make assumptions. I agree with what Will Smith said.


----------



## Snickers (Dec 27, 2007)

Will just owned the media real hard...and the media yeh they just went on and do everything they could for some publicity.

It's over Will smith wins.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised that he had the gutts to say something like that publically.

Anyway, I see what he's saying to an extent....although Hitler is of course, extremely far from being a good person. I do see what he means though, that he probably thought he was doing the right thing. A lot of evil people are like that though. They have some warped logic of what is best for everyone. I'm sure that the Taliban thinks they are doing the right thing too.

I do think though that all humans are a shade of gray. Basically, no human is 100% good or 100% evil, we're all somewhere in the middle....some a lot worse than others though. But I still think the only thing that would be 100% evil would be Satan himself.

That's what I think anyway.

I certainly don't like Hitler at all though or a lot of other villains of the ages. But no, no mortal human is pure 100% evil.

Anyway, I don't think it was a good thing for him to publically make a statement like that because there are a lot of people that will be very offended by it.


----------



## Spiral (Dec 27, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Anyway, I see what he's saying to an extent....although Hitler is of course, extremely far from being a good person. I do see what he means though, that he probably thought he was doing the right thing. A lot of evil people are like that though. They have some warped logic of what is best for everyone. I'm sure that the Taliban thinks they are doing the right thing too.
> 
> I do think though that all humans are a shade of gray. Basically, no human is 100% good or 100% evil, we're all somewhere in the middle....some a lot worse than others though. But I still think the only thing that would be 100% evil would be Satan himself.



I get what your saying but with your previous statement, wouldnt it mean that everyone is 100% good, its just everyone's opinion that makes it right or wrong.


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 28, 2007)

agreed with Will


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 28, 2007)

I think it was misunderstood. He never said 'Hitler's actions were good', he said that he may have not been evil in the sense that he wasnt completely sure of how his actions would have effected people in the long run. 

I am not supporting hitler, although I, as well, am a supporter of the greater good of humanity.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 28, 2007)

Big Deal

Will Smith is fucking smart, I'm sure he knew what he meant, It's just to complex for most of us to understand


----------



## Distracted (Dec 28, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> The article title is very misleading.
> 
> "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'."
> 
> I'm going to have to agree.



Hey look something We agree upon perfectly Suzu. Wil Smith is essentially right, but he must have not thought about how his words would be instantly taken the wrong way.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's how it is. The media loves twisting and turning what celebrities say to make their statements sound awful and evil. It's how they raw attention to them and, thus, bringing in more money and fame. And it's not only what celebrities say; it's also what they do, etc.


----------



## Mystique inactive (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with Will Smith 100%.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 29, 2007)

Whether he meant Hitler was a good person or not, Will smith is still the fucking man.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

Jonas said:


> I agree with Will Smith.
> 
> And what's up with the Jews getting mad at something that's written out of context?
> Cant they read it and think?



I agree with Jonas, who agree's with Will Smith.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 29, 2007)

He's got a good point....Hilter was a misunderstood backass genius.


----------



## MaxJenius (Dec 29, 2007)

Well obviously he didn't think "I'm going to do the most evil shit in the world today." He thought "I'm going to redirect the frustrations of my people to further my own interests no matter who is harmed." I highly doubt the severity of his actions was _completely_ lost on him. But whatever; history has happened already so it doesn't matter how much apologists try to sugar coat it today.

Sure, Will Smith is probably right in the literal sense, but that's about it. I'm sure Hitler, while in the midst of WWII didn't once wake up and think "There's a lot of blood on my hands, how can I make things right?" and I can guarantee that it wasn't "Let me do the most wonderful thing I can do today." See? I can do it too.


----------



## -Demian- (Dec 29, 2007)

to hitler he was a cleanser so he did want to do good , but he did'nt find the good way


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2007)

He thought he was making the making the world gray and pure, even though his logic was flawed and the way he went about it was bad, HE himself thought he was doing the will of the world, every villain thinks like that


----------



## Fojos (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> [spoiler
> And the title "I am legend" doesn't make much sense anymore in the movie.[/spoiler]



The title does fit. Because he was the one 
*Spoiler*: __ 



who saved humanity, therefore he was legend. Think a bit.


----------



## BTlover3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hm, I'm Jewish myself, but I can't say that I disagree with Will Smith's statement. It is merely a logical thought process. If the world was not as close-minded as we are today, we would be smart enough to understand that it's a very thoughtful statement.


----------



## gohan-sempai (Dec 29, 2007)

I KNEW THERE WERE OTHER HITLER SUPPORTERS!

BTW, since will smith thinks hitler was a good person, would he think that goten and trunks were bad for destroying him? (dbz humor)


----------



## vervex (Dec 30, 2007)

I totally understand what Will Smith meant by that, but it was meant that some wouldn't understand and read his words differently. Smith wasn't trying to defend Hitler, just to say that what is wrong for most of us can be right in some twisted minds, such as Hitler's.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

Well this is one way to get yourself blacklisted in Hollywood.


----------



## Fojos (Dec 30, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Well this is one way to get yourself blacklisted in Hollywood.



Which would just prove how stupid the people in Hollywood really are.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Simulacrum said:


> What a lot of people don't realize is that Hitler was a drug addict. Ever wonder why he seemed so enthused during his rally speeches? Now you know.
> 
> Sure, at the beginning he was just another politician, but when he became an addict he started working under the premise that "the ends justify the means", and the end that he wanted to reach was to make Germany (which was then in a deep depression) the dominant power in the world. He started by killing his political rivals until he was emperor-equivalent of Germany because everyone was too afraid to question him, blamed all of Germany's problems on all Jews because key figures who caused the downfall of Germany in WW1 were Jewish, conquered neighboring countries under the excuse that their population was partly German so they were essentially German property, and secretly built up the German military well beyond the limits set by international treaties after Germany's loss in the first Great War with the intention of instigating a second Great War for the purpose of global domination, not to mention the hidden death camps. You couldn't create a more cartoonishly evil villain unless you gave him super powers.
> 
> But did Hitler himself believe himself to be evil? No, of course not. Nobody does. That does not qualify them as "essentially good", though :\



I think it was his doctor that drugged him up I believe. Saw it on national geographic or the history channel. cannot remmeber. He put something in his medicine. anyway I think hitler had Alzheimer's too or something. it showed on the show hitler having tremors in his left hand and I think also that leg too. he was really messed up. I pity him. then he went and ended his own life.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 30, 2007)

We as humans are taught on the belief of what is Good and what is Bad.

Good is what we all want. Good is the very thing in which we strive for.

Bad is what we all do not want. Bad is something we all hate.

Hitler's good was everyone elses bad. That is about it. If you raise a kid saying brown eye kids are worse than blue eyes, through his eyes, brown eye kids will be percepted as bad. Events such as black people robbing a store will set a mindset on new store owners that black people are bad.

It is all taught through a series of events or teachings that lead us to our belief of good or bad. Is stemcell researchers good or bad? What is good? What is bad?

Even though we might not realize, we all, every single one of us, have our own belief on that part. Some of us might think abortion is bad, others, good when a girl is raped or such. 

Some of us believe that we should leave the sick to die, so everyone would be perfect at last, most of us believe in helping.

What is the good, what is the bad? It all goes down to you. Your belief.

The Jews believe Hitler was bad due to a series of events. Hitler thought they were bad due to being different, so he must have learned that being different was bad from some sort of series of event.

Whatever the case, most of us believe what good is by our religion or common sense of what would give who pain. Some others get twisted logic through events or teachings.

Everyone in this world wants good to be achieved, just the good we all strive for is not the same.

There are few selected people that know what good is, and yet choose bad like your average murderer that had a normal life. Does this mean he is a bad person? Or a person who made a bad choice or a purpose he thought perhaps might turn put to be "good" although it goes against the belief on which he was taught.

That is when your individual uniqueness determines on what is good. Even if events or teachings in your life was normal, you might seem to think differently on your idea of what is good, and you set out on it.


These three factors determine your idea of good, on which everyone strives for.

Sorry for rambling, hope you got a good read if you did read it all.


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 30, 2007)

^ I believe you just wasted your energy.  The point is, the title is misleading and Will Smith > the media.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, I only read the first post and responded to the original topic. Sorry for trying to stay on the original topic.


----------



## ReiatsuNin (Dec 30, 2007)

the next day he'll have hundreds of jesws at his doorstep.


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

every celebrity does something stupid


----------



## Juubi (Dec 30, 2007)

The title is a bit misleading, lol.

Will Smith is right, though.


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 30, 2007)

> every celebrity does something stupid



Legend didn't do shit wrong.

What's stupid are the stupid people taking this out of context and mincing it so Legend looks like a nazi, but the truth is he's black.


----------



## vegitabo (Dec 30, 2007)

if hitler won the war and every uprising that followed, hitler would obviously be good. It's all relative


----------



## fghj (Dec 30, 2007)

Way to go you stupid ^ (use bro).


----------



## Genive (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, anyways, anyone ever seen the movie "_The Good Shepherd_"? They insinuate that the entire crazy-Hitler-he-had-syphilis-thing was made up. Weird thing is, anyone who would know the truth died of old age, haha. Watch that movie, damn good. (It's a movie about the birth of the CIA)

But Will Smith did have a point. I mean, a serial killer doesn't see that he does wrong when he kills. He's a sociopath, he can't, he never got that to that level of morality. We should stop listening to sound bites (or type bites in this case.)


----------



## Psycho (Dec 31, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> this is sig worthy



been there, done that (look at my sig)


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 31, 2007)

As everyone said: Title is misleading.

He doesn't just decide all of a sudden, it develops over time.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Dec 31, 2007)

I can see where he's coming from. But why didn't he learn anything from David Bowie? WHY?


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Dec 31, 2007)

.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Dec 31, 2007)

Lawl, I totally said the exact same thing in my U.S. History class. And got suspended for it. >>


----------



## Amatsu-Mikaboshi (Dec 31, 2007)

People and the media=


----------



## Batman (Dec 31, 2007)

"I think he woke up in the morning and using a twisted, backwards logic, he set out to do what he thought was 'good'. Stuff like that just needs reprogramming."

If that's what he said, then he didn't say anything wrong.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 31, 2007)

fghj said:


> Way to go you stupid ^ (use bro).



My god, you are an idiot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 31, 2007)

I heard from Hitler's ethereal rotting corpse, which hovers above my bed some nights recalling his youth trotting with great merriment around Germany, that he _did, _in fact, wake up one morning and audibly say to himself "I think I'm going to do the most evil thing I can think of today..."

Then he got out of bed and wanked off to a picture of Rosie O'Donnel he got from the future off of Abe Lincoln's transcendent time-travelling spirit.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard from Hitler's ethereal rotting corpse, which hovers above my bed some nights recalling his youth trotting with great merriment around Germany, that he _did, _in fact, wake up one morning and audibly say to himself "I think I'm going to do the most evil thing I can think of today..."
> 
> Then he got out of bed and wanked off to a picture of Rosie O'Donnel he got from the future off of Abe Lincoln's transcendent time-travelling spirit.



Actually, according to some Christians, he could be in heaven despite of his deeds just because he had faith in Jesus.    Still, I really disapprove of our society's idea about how insanity/mental problems automatically = evil.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 1, 2008)

Misleader said:


> Actually, according to some Christians, he could be in heaven despite of his deeds just because he had faith in Jesus.  Still, I really disapprove of our society's idea about how insanity/mental problems automatically = evil.


Technically, under Biblical laws, that's true. He _could _be in Heaven. It's pretty wild if you think about it, but, what can you do?


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 1, 2008)

> Lawl, I totally said the exact same thing in my U.S. History class. And got suspended for it. >>



lol at thoughtpolice


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 1, 2008)

Simpletons need to read the article and not be so easily fooled by appearances. Plus, if you're philosophically adept you'd come to know that it's hard to define what's essentially good anyway.

In the case of Hitler, if he didn't do some of the things he did we might not have public service workforces, the Volkswagen Beetle and social and international policy may not have become what it is today to name a few. He's definitely not the most moral man but you can't deny that he helped shape the world we now live in.

Will Smith is definitely not in the wrong, a rare optimist in a world of pessimism.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 1, 2008)

gohan-sempai said:


> I KNEW THERE WERE OTHER HITLER SUPPORTERS!
> 
> BTW, since will smith thinks hitler was a good person, would he think that goten and trunks were bad for destroying him? (dbz humor)



they didn't destroy him. they merely returned him back to the dead with 100 super ghost kamikaze attacks. LOL I remember attack in japanese from that movie.

TATSGEKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and like the whole city becomes alive with kamikaze explosions. awesome. and yes I have the movie in japanese. the english dub that came out I think last year sucked nutty fruitballs. so did the last movie I think in english. the ryuken ssj3 goku did was so awesome in japanese.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Technically, under Biblical laws, that's true. He _could _be in Heaven. It's pretty wild if you think about it, but, what can you do?



The New New Testament doesn't quite have a ring to it.


----------



## fghj (Jan 1, 2008)

Havoc said:


> My god, you are an idiot.


I was merely stating the truth.


----------



## Yellow (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree with him. He made a good statement.


----------



## Random Nobody (Jan 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard from Hitler's ethereal rotting corpse, which hovers above my bed some nights recalling his youth trotting with great merriment around Germany, that he _did, _in fact, wake up one morning and audibly say to himself "I think I'm going to do the most evil thing I can think of today..."
> 
> Then he got out of bed and wanked off to a picture of Rosie O'Donnel he got from the future off of Abe Lincoln's transcendent time-travelling spirit.



Now this is obviously a damn dirty lie.  There isn't a man alive that can maintain an erection well looking at Rosie O'Donnel.  The rest of it sounds legit though.


----------



## MaxJenius (Jan 1, 2008)

The amount of Hitler apologists in this thread makes me lol. Next time I commit genocide, I'll count on you guys to picket my trial (I won't commit suicide, so you'd better show up!).


----------



## Random Nobody (Jan 1, 2008)

Who the hell is apologizing for him?  Nobody has denied that what he did was horrible.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 1, 2008)

**


----------



## MaxJenius (Jan 2, 2008)

Random Nobody said:


> Who the hell is apologizing for him?  Nobody has denied that what he did was horrible.



LoL, you know what, you're right. I accidentally read some peoples' posts out of context and upon rereading them I see my error. Oopsie, busy day that was.

Anyway, I'm sure in the literal sense Smith is right about Hitler, but if it isn't intended to somewhat mitigate the atrocities commited ... why bring it up in the first place Will?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2008)

Will Smith had a point though, Hitler was a vegitarian and a painter but he just had the wrong idea about justice. He had what he considered a just cause for his actions and most of Germany agreed with him, considering what the country was going through because of World War 1 its understandable their judgement would be clouded.



fghj said:


> I was merely stating the truth.


No, you were being racist.


----------



## Munak (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad he had to pick Hitler instead of Stalin.

There was some grain of truth about what Smith said, though. Hitler didn't 'Dr. Evil' himself to killing Jews, he just had some crazy thoughts about the people being 'jinx'-ing Germany.

Yes, Hitler was a horrible man committing genocide against a race, but as a leader, you have to admit, he did Germany good.

30% Anti-Hitler.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember a quote from Nadesico, I believe it was Ruri who said it.
"One mans justice is another mans evil"


----------



## KazeKageJay (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, like the tards they are, they demanded a movie to b pulled and tried to mess with a good man's career b4 hearing it out...  I understand Hitler is a touchy situation for Jews just like slavery is a touchy situation 4 my ppl, but listen to a guy b4 u condem him 2 death... he actually made a good point


----------



## KazeKageJay (Jan 2, 2008)

MaxJenius said:


> LoL, you know what, you're right. I accidentally read some peoples' posts out of context and upon rereading them I see my error. Oopsie, busy day that was.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure in the literal sense Smith is right about Hitler, but if it isn't intended to somewhat mitigate the atrocities commited ... why bring it up in the first place Will?




he brought it up in an attempt to prove that man is inherently good... so he choose the most evil person that came to mind at that point.  In no way was he trying to mitigate the actions or effects of hitler


----------



## MaxJenius (Jan 2, 2008)

KazeKageJay said:


> he brought it up in an attempt to prove that man is inherently good... so he choose the most evil person that came to mind at that point.  In no way was he trying to mitigate the actions or effects of hitler



Oh, so it's just a weak argument on his part. LoL, eh... we care too much what celebs say these days.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 2, 2008)

ohh I'm pretty sure Hitler had a good idea of the pain and suffering he would cause.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 2, 2008)

Now look at that. I read the title and was misled. Smith actually makes a point, so to speak. However, I refuse to believe that Hitler believing it was 'good' justifies him in *nay* way, even the way of pity or empathy.


----------



## SamRH (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa, the title is way off. But knowing the media, they're probably going to twist Will's words around. -_-


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 2, 2008)

Will Smiths the best!! I understand what he said. He dont mean it in a bad way!!


----------



## Lullebulle (Jan 2, 2008)

The group that called him ignorant suck and Will Smith is kinda *somethingpositive* for having some balls.

Also: OP, the title is misleading.


----------



## Killing Loneliness (Jan 2, 2008)

I know a few people who say the same,
and can back it up very well,
and some of it makes sense.
I agree with them on some points.


----------



## MaxJenius (Jan 2, 2008)

While technically correct, it's still just shallow middle school philosophy class fodder.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2008)

lol @ those misunderstanding the article.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 2, 2008)

... LIES

ALL LIES


----------



## 64palms (Jan 3, 2008)

How dare he say something sensible about Hitler!


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 3, 2008)

64palms said:


> How dare he say something sensible about Hitler!



  Way to fail you guys.


----------



## Thanos (Jan 3, 2008)

MaxJenius said:


> While technically correct, it's still just shallow middle school philosophy class fodder.



I think the point was that the reporter and a whole bunch of people in the thread didn't really understand what Will Smith was saying. 

As a complete, unrelated side note, I'm interested in how what he said could be correct but at the same time be "middle school philosophy class fodder"? He made a reasonably observant statement and a whole bunch of people were too stupid to actually read what he said and made a big deal out of nothing.



MaxJenius said:


> Oh, so it's just a weak argument on his part. LoL, eh... we care too much what celebs say these days.



Actually, I think his argument has some hold, if we are assuming that Hitler was a sane man. In a clear state of mind (As in no influence from mind altering substances, or a mental illness) nobody does anything because they think its wrong.   Whenever you do _something_ especially something of magnitude, your mind justifies the action in _some_ way regardless of how horrendous, or not horrendous that action is. Otherwise the person wouldn't do it. If a person is on a diet and he eats a piece of cake even though he acknowledges that he shouldn't, that person still justified the action in someway to himself. No matter how irrational a sane person's act might be, we are as normal humans, rational beings, meaning that we don't do things without personal justification. We all can recall situations where people say they have done things that they knew were wrong, but deep down they obviously justified to themselves that it was right in some way.

Hitler was a colossal evil, but to himself, he must have thought that was he was doing was good either to himself or Germany in some way.
Will Smith was stating the obvious. The only problem was that he was talking about Hitler rather than any other person. Hell, if he talked about Idi Amin or Robert Mugabe, this thread wouldn't exist, because his statement wouldn't have gotten nearly as much publicity.


----------



## Homura (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it's safe to assume (and obvious) that Will Smith didn't say that because of what he did to the Jews, but probably how he propelled Germany into a world power before. But it's not surprising how alot of people misinterpreted that and probably labeled him as a Nazi for saying such a thing.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2008)

Jagon Fox said:


> ohh I'm pretty sure Hitler had a good idea of the pain and suffering he would cause.


Yes he most cirtainly did but he still thought he was doing good by this. He had a messed up idea of what justice was but Germany believed him. There are people today that think killing people of a relegion is justified but none made as much of an impact as Hitler did with the Jews.


----------



## syrup (Jan 3, 2008)

Um...You could really change the title...you are making it sould like he supported Hitler when that is not the case. The truth is Hitler did think what he was doing was right...


----------



## Kubisa (Jan 3, 2008)

Whilst Hitler knew exactly what he was doing, he wouldn't have done it if he didn't believe it would strengthen his country and improve life there.

However, this doesn't change the fact he's the biggest dick in history.


----------



## Mystique inactive (Jan 3, 2008)

syrup said:


> Um...You could really change the title...you are making it sould like he supported Hitler when that is not the case. The truth is Hitler did think what he was doing was right...



The thread title makes people come to the thread  I say let it stay.



Kubisa said:


> Whilst Hitler knew exactly what he was doing, he wouldn't have done it if he didn't believe it would strengthen his country and improve life there.
> 
> However, this doesn't change the fact he's the biggest dick in history.



What makes you say that, I don't understand. Enlighten me.

Stalin


----------



## MaxJenius (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanos said:


> I think the point was that the reporter and a whole bunch of people in the thread didn't really understand what Will Smith was saying.
> 
> As a complete, unrelated side note, I'm interested in how what he said could be correct but at the same time be "middle school philosophy class fodder"? He made a reasonably observant statement and a whole bunch of people were too stupid to actually read what he said and made a big deal out of nothing.


Easy, neither are mutually exclusive.





> Actually, I think his argument has some hold, if we are assuming that Hitler was a sane man. In a clear state of mind (As in no influence from mind altering substances, or a mental illness) nobody does anything because they think its wrong.   Whenever you do _something_ especially something of magnitude, your mind justifies the action in _some_ way regardless of how horrendous, or not horrendous that action is. Otherwise the person wouldn't do it. If a person is on a diet and he eats a piece of cake even though he acknowledges that he shouldn't, that person still justified the action in someway to himself. No matter how irrational a sane person's act might be, we are as normal humans, rational beings, meaning that we don't do things without personal justification. We all can recall situations where people say they have done things that they knew were wrong, but deep down they obviously justified to themselves that it was right in some way.
> 
> Hitler was a colossal evil, but to himself, he must have thought that was he was doing was good either to himself or Germany in some way.
> Will Smith was stating the obvious. The only problem was that he was talking about Hitler rather than any other person. Hell, if he talked about Idi Amin or Robert Mugabe, this thread wouldn't exist, because his statement wouldn't have gotten nearly as much publicity.


It does have some hold, the obvious usually does. Still, you never know... maybe Hitler got his rocks off being "evil."


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 4, 2008)

I understand what he said. It's not that he's saying Hitler was a good person, its more of him saying that Hitler was the same as everyone else but was twisted into his thinking. Which is very true. 

_I _wouldn't call Hitler good, but he was obviously not born the way he turned up. Its a touchy subject because a lot of people were hurt by him, understandably. So not everyone will feel that way.

People just made fools of themselves, is all.


----------



## EpsyloN (Jan 4, 2008)

Though i hate nazis, Hitler, tyrants, killing, wars, armies, executions and etcetc...

...The time, the jews, Israel and U.S. gave Hitler a little part of reason.


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Jan 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## 64palms (Jan 5, 2008)

Misleader said:


> Way to fail you guys.


...what? Everyone always wants to demonize Hitler like he wasn't human. Will Smith actually said something sensible about the guy for a change.

Or is your sarcasm detector severely broken?


----------



## podsandgods (Jan 5, 2008)

why is this an issue? The jewish defense leauge must have nothing better to do.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jan 5, 2008)

The idea isn't exactly new.  Socrates came up with the philosophy(or at least is probably the most earliest known for it) that "no man does evil intentionally".
On the other hand, I thought the topic was more about how Hitler did do some good for Germany(like getting them out of the insane depression).

As they say, evil is just a perspective.  Will Smith just pointed out that his perspective needed reprogramming.  Too many people try to paint Hitler as the incarnate of evil who did it for the sake of evil, or something along those lines.  But he just had his values dramatically skewed from the rest of the world.  The further your values differ from others, the more evil you're perceived as.


----------



## new2naruto (Jan 6, 2008)

That's right. He wasn't saying Hitler was doing something good, he was saying he wasn't necessarily trying to be the most evil person on the planet.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 7, 2008)

> He says, "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'.
> 
> "I think he woke up in the morning and using a twisted, backwards logic, he set out to do what he thought was 'good'. Stuff like that just needs reprogramming."



that is true... 
title is misleading

Hitler prolly did think he was doing "good" because of the his twisted mind. But he of course wasn't doing good, and thanks to him lots of people died


----------



## Constantine (Jan 7, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> The article title is very misleading.
> 
> "Even Hitler didn't wake up going, 'Let me do the most evil thing I can do today'."
> 
> I'm going to have to agree.



I agree as well =\ 

lol I'm quoting that in mah sig!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 7, 2008)

argh...well tahts one way to put that god awful movie out of the theatres...argh


----------

